# Guestbook signatures Pt 2



## Chiller (Oct 21, 2008)

Havent had much time to get out with Halloween and schtuff going on, but every now and then, I go for a quick wander and take a few "snapshots". 

The Distillery at night



 
In my neighbors yard​

 

Together for ever, till she gets your wallet, and takes you to divorce court:lmao:​

 

:er:Another boring shot of the bluffs.​

 

After about 15 images, this heron got sick of me.​

 

A window in my sky, or a sky in my window​


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 21, 2008)

Those pictures are really nice. You must edit them in PS? Good job! I've always wondered how to make the pictures so nice.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you Chantal.  I use PS2 to edit my photos, but I try to keep them as real as I can.  Levels/Contrast/Sharpen....stuff like that.   Maybe even a little crop.


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool  Do you have a tutorial on that? Or maybe a tutorial you go by ?  It would be awesome to know how to do this for later on.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2008)

the first one is interesting. did you take it handheld or with a very low tripod? it looks great though


----------



## Chiller (Oct 21, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Cool  Do you have a tutorial on that? Or maybe a tutorial you go by ?  It would be awesome to know how to do this for later on.


   Nah....no real tutorial.  Each one is edited different.   If you ever need any help, just ask...k?  
  You have 54 more days. 


Hobbes said:


> the first one is interesting. did you take it handheld or with a very low tripod? it looks great though


   Thanks Hobbes.   Appreciate your comments.   I did not have a tripod, so I just lay my camera bag on the ground, and used my Sigma 10-20 and set the timer.  The full moon was behind that building, and it kinda caught my eye.


----------



## chantal7 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Nah....no real tutorial.  Each one is edited different.   If you ever need any help, just ask...k?
> You have 54 more days.
> 
> Thanks Hobbes.   Appreciate your comments.   I did not have a tripod, so I just lay my camera bag on the ground, and used my Sigma 10-20 and set the timer.  The full moon was behind that building, and it kinda caught my eye.




Okay. Where ya going in 54 Days?

Did you take a while editing them? If you wouldn't mind, give me like one "tutorial" type thing of what you did. If you don't want I understand


----------

